# Cloverdale Kennels, Ct.



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the forum.
Although I do not know Jane I know of her and she has been involved in Goldens for a few decades. I know of nothing bad and believe her to have a great reputation as a reputable breeder. But with any breeder you need to ask all the questions, ask to see the clearances - either in print or online and you must be comfortable in your dealings with them. I hope this is of some help. 
Good luck in your search for a pup!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

The little bit that I know is that she helped my breeder, Twin-Beau-D, set up the foundation her breeding stock - decades ago!

I have been on her website, and she has some beautiful dogs.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I may have an email from her saved. When I was looking for a pup I contacted her, but the timing was off. I think she contacted me months later, but we had adopted Tucker and two one year old GR's was all I could handle at the time.

Jane has a website and a guestbook. Many people have left their email addresses, so I wouldn't hesitate to contact them and ask questions.


----------



## Chaucer and Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

I got my first Golden from Jane back in 1981. She had held the possible show dog in the litter for me. He turned out to be dysplastic. But was a beautiful, loving dog. Jane has been around for a long time and is knowledgeable. 

If you want any more information, you're welcome to PM me.


----------



## ptoomey (Apr 12, 2008)

*Cloverdale Kennels*

thanks to all for your responses to my request for background on this kennel.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

This beautiful boy, Cloverdale Tommy Bahama... http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=165321 ...is my puppy's sire. She's hard to get a hold of so don't be afraid to keeping calling....eventually you'll get her.


----------



## Lynn (Apr 1, 2008)

gold'nchocolate said:


> This beautiful boy, Cloverdale Tommy Bahama... http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=165321 ...is my puppy's sire. She's hard to get a hold of so don't be afraid to keeping calling....eventually you'll get her.


I am going to get my puppy from her


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Lynn said:


> I am going to get my puppy from her


I called her one time and it sounded as if a cat was answering the phone and then it went to voice mail. When I finally spoke to her she told me that her cat knew how to change the answering machine message and then somehow would leave a "meowing" message  . Very funny :!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I love the two Nautilus boys who sired her next summer litters- Casanova and Joseph


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Her dogs are gorgeous and looks like excellent breeding. You are lucky!


----------



## brownie30 (May 25, 2018)

ptoomey said:


> Looking for any background info on this breeder. Owner is Jane Zimmerman.
> Thanks.


Looking for contact info for CloverDale Goldens.


----------



## brownie30 (May 25, 2018)

How do I contact Jane Zimmerman?


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Info is easily found on her website.

Jane Zimmerman, Tolland, Connecticut 860-875-2200 email: [email protected]


----------

